# Problem mit Patch für Medieval 2 Total War



## PCBastler (28. Juni 2009)

*Problem mit Patch für Medieval 2 Total War*

Hallo Leute! 
ich hab ein Problem mit dem Patch 1.2 für Medieval 2 Total War.
Ich hab es ganz normal runtergeladen,aber wenn ich es installieren will kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

Das Setup hat festgestellt,dass keine Version von Medieval 2: Total War installiert ist.

Für dieses Update muss bereits eine Version der Anwendung installiert sein.

Dabei ist das Spiel doch schon drauf,und ich kann auch nicht einstellen in welchen Ordner der Patch installiert werden soll.

Bitte helft mir. 

MfG,PCBastler


----------

